# Layered Cakes baked in ring molds



## jss (Apr 25, 2009)

I recently purchased individual round ring molds
Any good "layered cake" recipes that you guys have made in ring molds?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I never bake the cakes themselves in ring molds; I only use them to layer cakes and mousse in them and then freeze. I can't see any reason one would want to bake a cake in a bottomless ring mold?


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

ring moulds are just easier to bake cakes in and are more versatile than using a cake tin. i've made quiches in them and they come out very easily. depending on your batter and how flat your ring/sheet pan is, you might not even need to line it. just put your ring directly on your pan that's lined w/ parchment and pour your batter in and bake. only if your batter is on the thick side.

if it's more of a sponge cake, then i would suggest lining it, just take a square of parchment a few inches bigger than the ring itself and keep folding it over itself against the ring all the way around and this will contain the batter. there is no need to grease the rings cuz all you have to do once your cakes are cool is to run a spatula tight against the ring to loosen it.

there aren't any specific batter recipes for ring moulds, just whatever recipe your like


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That's sort of what I mean......I mean you have to have flat sheet pans (all the bakeries I've worked in, flat sheet pans were the rarity, and if we found one we'd try to stash it away). The batter has to be a certain consistency or it leaks out the bottom of the ring mold, ring molds are more expensive than cake tins, if you have to move cakes around in the ovens while they are baking, you're sort of screwed if you use a ring mold since the bottom of the cake is sticking to the parchment paper........I just don't see how baking in a ring mold is any sort of advantage over a cake tin.........
but more power to you if you want to use them!


----------

